# Anybody ever seen this TOMY Corvette



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Have any of you ever seen one of these TOMY A Production Corvettes? This was a 1986 TOMY first year release, and I would like to buy one to add to my collection. I don't know if it was released any other year, but many of the 1986 cars were also release in 1987.










I am also looking for this TOMY Porsche 934 from the same era. It was released from 1986 until at least 1989.


----------



## racindad (Feb 10, 2009)

That particular Corvette doesn't seem to come up on the auciton site too often. I wonder if Corvette fans who may not be completely into slots sometimes get interested in them. I want to say I've seen this one in the Japanese yellow box series as well as US packaging, but I'm not completely positive.

That Porsche 934 comes up for sale from time to time. You sometimes see them in the Australian packaging with the version with "Porsche" written on the sides and tail.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Here's the other version, has Porsche on the sides...RM


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

I have the vette, but I don't have the Porsche. I got mine in a big lot of cars.

Tom


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

At least I know there are a few around.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I have the Porsche, unfortunately it has a broken window post.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I just won this Corvette on EBAY for just under $25 including shipping. It has a G-Plus chassis on it, and is supposed to have a Tomy Turbo chassis, but that is an easy fix. Now I have nearly all the 1986 Tomy cars, just a few left.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Sweet ride nice colours


----------

